# en su cara exterior normal al eje del tornillo



## skippyhs

Hi everyone, 

I have reached an impasse with this phrase. The subject concerns the assembly of metal structures (and in this section screwing stuff together) and the full sentence in Spanish is as follows:

Si el perfil a fijar tiene la cara inclinada, *se debe emplear arandela de espesor variable en su cara exterior normal al eje del tornillo*, para un correcto apoyo de la tuerca.

My attempt:

If the section to be screwed together has a slanting face, a washer with a variable thickness should be used on the outside face normal to the axis of the screw to ensure that the nut is correctly supported.

The bit bit which is highlighted and underlined is the bit which is giving me the headache - I more or less know what I want to say but have got stuck in trying to phrase it smoothly.

Thanks  in advance


----------



## rodelu2

"Bevel washers" se usan para compensar el ahusamiento de las paredes de las vigas metálicas. Tu frase sería "use a bevel washer"; Inglés 4, Español 16.
http://www.melfast.com/industries/product/22/Bevel-Washer


----------



## skippyhs

Muchas gracias para responder tan rapido. 

¿Entonces se puede traducir la frase así?:

"a bevel washer should be used on the axis of the screw"


----------



## extremaydura

Another: 

"If the metal joists [/metal deck] are mounted in an angle, a beveled washer is to be used, flat side facing upwards to provide even support to screws/bolts"


----------



## skippyhs

Hola extramaydura - gracias

Me gusta mucho el "flat side facing upwards" - eso sí es lo que estaba buscando, junto con el "bevel washer" de rodelu2.

Lo que no entiendo es "metal joists / deck" - se puede explicarlo por favor?


----------



## extremaydura

De nada! 

Metal joists son las viguetas metalicas, mientras metal deck es el corrugado metalico que descansa sobre las viguetas y puede llevar o no una capa ligera cementica (aislamiento y cubierta final forman el tipico "composite roofing deck") 

Saludos.


----------



## skippyhs

Perdoname, pero que tiene que ver con un perfil - si no sabes a que refiere exactamente (es decir, puede ser de madera de otro tipo de structura) porque has eligido "metal joists / deck"? supongo que es nada mas que una Sección  de la estructura


----------



## skippyhs

Pra que lo tienes mas claro...ne ningún momento he mencionado vigas metalicas y por eso estoy preguntando lo del "metal joists" etc....


----------



## rodelu2

"Flat side facing upwards" no estaría bien porque "upwards" pierde significado si se desconoce la orientación del plano inclinado que se desea compensar y ese parte de la viga bien puede estar en posición horizontal. Sugiero decir solamente "use bevel washers" y suponer (aunque siempre es un riesgo) que el operador o montador tiene el entrenamiento mínimo que le permita colocar el bevel washer con la orientación correcta.


----------



## skippyhs

Gracias rodelu2


----------



## extremaydura

Ah, interesante. Al parecer tuve la erronea suposición de creer que se trata de algun tipo de cubierta estructural. En terminos arquitectonicos se asume -a menos que se indique lo contrario- que los perfiles son elementos de extrusion metalicos y usualmente juegan un papel estructural. 
Algunas veces ayuda tener un poco mas de contexto.  Saludos.


----------



## skippyhs

Thanks to both of you for your help

Installing these beveled washers seems to depend on the reason for installing them. For more information please see the following:

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-beveled-washer.htm

I would assume in this case that the flat side should be facing the head (sadly my engineering skills are not good)

Saludos


----------



## rodelu2

skippyhs said:


> Thanks to both of you for your help
> 
> Installing these beveled washers seems to depend on the reason for installing them. For more information please see the following:
> 
> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-beveled-washer.htm
> 
> I would assume in this case that the* flat side *should be facing the head (sadly my engineering skills are not good)
> 
> Saludos



A bevel washer has six sides. ALL of them are flat. What do you mean?


----------



## skippyhs

the flat side as opposed to the sloping side as per the link you sent http://www.melfast.com/industries/product/22/Bevel-Washer


----------



## rodelu2

Sloping or non-sloping, they are all flat anyway.


----------

